# A little do-dad



## Aukai (Jan 22, 2020)

Just learning the lathe, and made a little clutch disc thickness measuring tool. This is for high maintenance, adjustable type performance sintered iron clutch discs to monitor clutch wear. I don't know what ACE has for set screws, so I still have to drill, and tap it. Kinda plane Jane looking, gotta get a knurling tool. Oh, and I made a round nose HSS tool too....


----------



## middle.road (Jan 22, 2020)

When you go for knurling tooling - get the clamp type knurler, not the bump....


----------



## Aukai (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm going to be looking at an Eagle Rock scissors type knurling tool per Mikey.... my particular one is a little difficult to get, back ordered etc. I got behind in time zones today, try again tomorrow.


----------



## mikey (Jan 22, 2020)

For those looking at an Eagle Rock scissors knurler, there are two general models, the heavy duty K1-44 and the lighter K1-201. The key differences are that the K1-44 retains the pins with set screws while the K1-201 requires you to press out the pins every time you want to change wheels. The K1-44 is also slightly heavier built and is a better tool, at least in my opinion. @darkzero can give you more info.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 22, 2020)

I have gotten conflicting part numbers for my PM 1228, so first call will be to Eagle Rock....


----------



## darkzero (Jan 22, 2020)

Yep the K1-201 is the more common one due to the price & is also the one that is copied by many. The K1-44 is their heavy duty model, as the name implies built much beefier. As Mike mentioned, aside from the added strength, the K1-44 uses set screws for the pins & the K1-201 uses press fit pins. I use solid carbide pins on my K1-44. I know someone on another forum who actually was successful at pressing in carbide pins on their K1-201 but it's not an easy task. I was surprised he was able to even do it. If you change knurling pitch often like I do pressing the pins in & out will get annoying very fast.

K1-201 is fine for most uses though. The K1-44 is one of those tools that are not hobbyist friendly due to the price. If you are patient & lucky you might find a K1-44 on ebay from someone not knowing what they have & get it cheap. I got mine for $80 shipped & it was brand new. Found @mikey one too for a similar steal.

You don't need carbide pins for general use though. I mostly knurl grade 5 titanium (all Ti shown below). I love my K1-44. This reminds me, I need to play with my cut knurlers still.

Edit: Sorry to the OP, pics deleted. I'll just leave this link instead.








						Conversations From A Thread Hijack...
					

The lower knurled lock nut was an experiment - I removed one of the wheels from the knurl to make that pattern.  I sort of like it and the pressure required was considerably less than with both wheels installed.     I'm a big fan of single diagonal knurling. I still use 2 wheels to achieve the...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Aukai (Jan 22, 2020)

That's drool material, BIG TIME....


----------



## mikey (Jan 22, 2020)

Eye candy for sure, Will!


----------



## mikey (Jan 22, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I have gotten conflicting part numbers for my PM 1228, so first call will be to Eagle Rock....



Best to call them. There are different shanks and the knurls can be on one side or the other. Their website truly sucks so I would call them and make it clear what you need before laying down bucks.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow that's some nice work Will!


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 22, 2020)

Yowsa! I just checked my local supplier. The K-201 is $450 new. Gulp!


----------



## darkzero (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm assuming you have an AXA size tool post. The smallest shank K1-44 & K1-201 comes in is 5/8" according to their current catalog. I could of sworn they used to come in 1/2" but not for sure. You want the RH configuration shank. Since you'll need to use an oversized AXA holder to mount the 5/8" shank don't get the center configuration shank, you may not be able to get low enough to reach spindle center line. The p/n would be *K1-44-10-0625R-E* which is the E series. L series is the one that can knurl up to a shoulder. But it uses different wheels & mounting pins.

I only use Accu-trak convex knurling wheels (better for axial feeding) but I'm sure the Eagle Rock/Knurlcraft wheels are good too.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 22, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Yowsa! I just checked my local supplier. The K-201 is $450 new. Gulp!



That would be about the price of the K1-44. The K1-201 is usually around $200.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 22, 2020)

This is my price source.




__





						Results Page 1 :: KBC Tools & Machinery
					






					www.kbctools.ca


----------



## darkzero (Jan 22, 2020)

Oh, I'm assuming that's CAD?

I remember the K1-201 being about $180 & the K1-44 about $330 USD but that was yrs ago. Prices could have gone up.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 22, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 22, 2020)

For a budget friendly alternative...








						DIY Knurler
					

Here's a project I completed some time ago.   It's a scissor knurler, made from bits and pieces again.   I bought the two knurling wheels on ebay and made the rest myself. No mill, so made it using the lathe, linisher and files. The most difficult part was cutting the slot in the middle section...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Then there's my 'kludge' style knurler. (which is in need of a design revision...)








						Kant-Twist Knurling Tool - My take.
					

Here's my take on modding a Kant-Twist for a scissors style knurler. Been messing with knurling Ø1" copper and brass tubes. Consistency with 'bump' knurlers has not been attainable, at least not with my skill level. Bought an import 3-position fine-medium-course, bought some US made wheels and...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Aukai (Jan 22, 2020)

What vendor are we using/supporting For Eagle rock, and Accu-trak


----------



## darkzero (Jan 22, 2020)

Me personally I would look at MSC, All Industrial, or Ajax cause they are reputable vendors I have dealt with. MSC is on my list only cause I have a local MSC outlet & my sales rep always gives me discounts. I have not checked prices on them lately though.

Accu-Trak you have to buy direct from them. Great company. I always phone in my orders.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks Will, MSC always seems to be expensive for shipping, and handling, but I'll check, thank you


----------



## thomas s (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice job Aukai.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice job Mike .


----------

